# AUSTIN TX, ACX MEET. March 27, 2011



## autoconxepts (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey everyone, come out and join us on our second meet. The first meet turned out pretty well with a good amount of bmws and m3s. This time we will expand to other car communities and bring everyone together one car at a time. There will be refreshments and free photoshoots. Please keep it friendly because it is a family environment, we've had people bringing out their families and childrens and had a really good time. You are welcome to bring our your families and get to know one another as we share out interest for cars. All makes and models are welcomed!

It would be nice to see some nice Nissans out! and represent the Nissan side! There will be photoshoots, but feel free to take your own pics.

If you are a sponsors and would like to set up a table to advertise for your business.please email me at:
[email protected]

Sponsoring will be free, and we have a limited amount of sponsor slots.










List of people coming so far....

1.Itzjohnnynguyen M3
2.MonoChroM3
3.ALT F4
4.DizzDeep
5.GuttenM3
6.Darubez
7.Bimmer1
8.TrebM3
9.AkashYap
10.ThaDIrtyBird
11.M3man2001
12. Razahyde m5
13. Bryan Imola Red
14. Brey335I
15.Audi A3
16.Minh G35
17.2 Mercedes 55AMG
18. E92 m3
19. Andrew Porsche 944
20.Tim Chrysler Crossfire Supercharged
21.Trini///m3hans
22.Adam g35
23.Blown_m3

Please RSVP so we can add you to the list, and organize the parking garage.

pics from past event.


















































































*
More Pics At
Flickr: johnny_nguyen_91's Photostream*


----------



## autoconxepts (Mar 15, 2011)

List updated...


List of people coming so far....
1.Itzjohnnynguyen M3
2.MonoChroM3
3.ALT F4
4.DizzDeep
5.GuttenM3
6.Darubez
7.Bimmer1
8.TrebM3
9.AkashYap
10.ThaDIrtyBird
11.M3man2001
12. Razahyde m5
13. Bryan Imola Red
14. Brey335I
15.Audi A3
16.Minh G35
17.2 Mercedes 55AMG
18. E92 m3
19. Andrew Porsche 944
20.Tim Chrysler Crossfire Supercharged
21.Trini///m3hans
22.Adam g35
23.Blown_m3
24.Rob
25.mikee36
26.puri13
27.Charlz323i
28.randomquickness
29.evooX
30.Evolutionx
31.IS350
32.Fperformance
33.240sxtreme
34.Turbofreak
35.350zTT

Please RSVP so we can add you to the list, and organize the parking garage.


----------



## autoconxepts (Mar 15, 2011)

*****UPDATE****DR. Breemer and Momemtum West will be there to give out shirts, mugs, and pens*****UPDATE*** Possibly TRGCOATING will be out there displaying some rims.*

updated list:
1.Itzjohnnynguyen M3
2.MonoChroM3
3.ALT F4
4.DizzDeep
5.GuttenM3
6.Darubez
7.Bimmer1
8.TrebM3
9.AkashYap
10.ThaDIrtyBird
11.M3man2001
12. Razahyde m5
13. Bryan Imola Red
14. Brey335I
15.Audi A3
16.Minh G35
17.2 Mercedes 55AMG
18. E92 m3
19. Andrew Porsche 944
20.Tim Chrysler Crossfire Supercharged
21.Trini///m3hans
22.Adam g35
23.Blown_m3
24.Rob
25.mikee36
26.puri13
27.Charlz323i
28.randomquickness
29.evooX
30.Evolutionx
31.IS350
32.Fperformance
33.240sxtreme
34.Turbofreak
35.350zTT
36.e92MJunky
37. triblk6spd
38. fair witness
39.AS330i
40.jnewman1991
41.eric
42.Ehaze m5
42. MORE PEOPLE THAT I HAVENT LISTED….

*****UPDATE****DR. Breemer and Momemtum West will be there to give out shirts, mugs, and pens*****UPDATE*** Possibly TRGCOATING will be out there displaying some rims.*


----------

